# Soft Plastic when wading



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

So when do yall switch from a corky over to a plastic?


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

This time of year I don't, not to say it wont work, I just plug away and try different tactics.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

The only time I do is over shell that I can't keep out if, just because I would rather loose a jig head than a corkie.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Saltwater Assassins


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Around May. And, that's only if they won't take a Topwater.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

BA's Assassin X2


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

BabyBear24 said:


> So when do yall switch from a corky over to a plastic?


 high barometer, or any situation where I expect a negative feeding mood and I am not getting the bites I expect on a corky. Also if youre finding lots of sand eels in the trout when cleaning then I usually start the day out with a soft plastic.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

All the fish I caught this past weekend were full of sand eels.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I carry two rods. On with a cocahoe, the other with a fatboy.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

sand eel jrs


----------



## ppanuska (Feb 5, 2014)

BA usually around Jne.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

This is just an armchair insight, but more people would catch on soft plastics in February if more people threw soft plastics in February.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

*soft plastics*

Caught 10 legal trout from 16" to 22" and 1 keeper red on purple little jon Friday afternoon wading. My buddy had to get a little jon from me and put his corky up to catch any.
Buddy went back today and caught 6 on the soft plastic.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

johndoughy said:


> This is just an armchair insight, but more people would catch on soft plastics in February if more people threw soft plastics in February.


 ^THIS...I use plastics year round and catch just as many fish as the people I am with using corkies. I just started throwing plugs this winter and becoming pretty partial to them.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

johndoughy said:


> This is just an armchair insight, but more people would catch on soft plastics in February if more people threw soft plastics in February.


I catch a bunch of fish on plastics all winter. Plumtruese Devil Eye is my winter "go to" bait.


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2014)

rjc1982 said:


> I catch a bunch of fish on plastics all winter. Plumtruese Devil Eye is my winter "go to" bait.
> 
> View attachment 1141593


X2 winter time my two go to's are the plumtreuse devil eye and red shad ttf trout killers.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Went out a couple times in late January and feb. and did well with a plum char TTF paddle tail


----------

